# Long term hcg use??



## BigTruck (Jan 29, 2013)

I need some advice fam. Im about 10 weeks into my cycle and started hcg 500iu/wk in week 5 following advice from sad's first cycle all you need to know thread. I plan on a cruise after my cycle but want to know when I should end the hcg if at all?  I'm assuming at a low trt dose its not needed but I'm not sure. I do want children in the future and want to assure I give myself a good chance when the time comes.


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no, we don't need any LittleTrucks running around!!


----------



## gfunky (Jan 29, 2013)

The hcg is given with TRT long term I have been on HCG for over a year keeps my balls hanging right!  You will need clomid if you want little Trucks though!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 30, 2013)

gfunky is right...you need clomid for spermatogenesis. Spermatogenesis is started with the fsh signal...hcg targets the LH


----------



## SAD (Feb 1, 2013)

HCG is needed if you want to run a proper TRT protocol.  Search this forum for the word "pregnenolone" and a couple threads down the list is a thread titled "Should I get some HCG for this cycle?".  Click on it and read through it.  I laid out an article that I borrowed from Shine's collection, and it should answer your question thoroughly.

By the way, I know I quite a few guys who have knocked up their ole lady while on a full blown blast with no hcg and no clomid.  Not saying that the odds aren't much better with help, but it isn't like blasting and cruising makes you sterile.


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. Ill report back with my plan after researching that article


----------



## j2048b (Feb 2, 2013)

Boy do i know bout that damn CLOMID! I KNOCKED UP MY WIFE AGAIN!! Using clomid recently! So please do be careful

On another note long term hcg usage could eventually lead to desensitization in the leydig cells (spelling) in the testes so just be aware...


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha j oooooops lol! And is the desensitization subject in the article sad suggested? If not or ur not sure can u elaborate?


----------



## j2048b (Feb 2, 2013)

Im not sure what article SAD posted but u could simply google hcg leydig cell desensitation or something along those lines?


----------



## soopagloo (Feb 4, 2013)

Quick question. Are you guys referring to using clomid while on TRT for fertility, or clomid while coming off TRT?


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 5, 2013)

J2 thanks bro I haven't had a chance to do my research yet I've been super busy moving into a new place but I plan on it asap. Until then I'm going to keep taking my 500 iu /wk. Still have a few weeks left of blast before cruise.


----------

